# TiVo Service Connection started failing after drive replacement



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

I replaced the hard drive in my 5 year old Roamio Pro a few weeks ago and copied over all of my shows using mfstools 3.2, specifically mfscopy. I replaced the original 3TB drive with a new 4TB drive.

Everything seemed to go fine with the drive replacement, and the TiVo Service Connection was succeeding until last Thursday, a week or two after the drive replacement. It's been failing since last Thursday but I didn't realize it until tonight. 

I tried a reboot or two but when I force a connection, it gets to the "Loading Info" step with status "Loading...", but then errors out with "There was an error loading series data". This didn't happen before the upgrade. I have less than a week's worth of guide data left. What's wrong and how can I fix it?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

zyzzx said:


> I replaced the hard drive in my 5 year old Roamio Pro a few weeks ago and copied over all of my shows using mfstools 3.2, specifically mfscopy. I replaced the original 3TB drive with a new 4TB drive.
> 
> Everything seemed to go fine with the drive replacement, and the TiVo Service Connection was succeeding until last Thursday, a week or two after the drive replacement. It's been failing since last Thursday but I didn't realize it until tonight.
> 
> I tried a reboot or two but when I force a connection, it gets to the "Loading Info" step with status "Loading...", but then errors out with "There was an error loading series data". This didn't happen before the upgrade. I have less than a week's worth of guide data left. What's wrong and how can I fix it?


Try rebooting the TiVo and run a KS 58. If it completes, there is a good chance it will fix it.


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

Great, thanks. I'll run it overnight. How long should I give it to complete before pulling the plug to reboot it?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

zyzzx said:


> Great, thanks. I'll run it overnight. How long should I give it to complete before pulling the plug to reboot it?


No more than 3 hours.


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

I initiated the KS 58 at 9pm last night. Unfortunately, the TV screen from my Roamio running Hydra still said "Updating" at 5am so I pulled the plug and rebooted it. It's running fine but the service connection is still failing. The network connection gets to "Loading..." (no percentage updates) and then says "There was an error loading series data".

What else can I try? It seems like this should be fairly common after an HD upgrade. The box seems to be running just fine otherwise but this will be a showstopper once I run out of guide data.

'More info' shows an S303 error.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

call tech support, and open a ticket - if you can get to level 2 or a supervisor, even better.

i vaguely remember a widespread issue with s03 errors years ago, and advanced tech was able to resolve it - good luck.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Something else I have seen was to keep it unplugged from the network for about 4 days. This supposedly allows it to complete its garbage collection before adding new information.


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

Thanks. I'm not sure if my wife is going to allow that because her Mini requires the network connection from the Roamio. What a mess.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

zyzzx said:


> Thanks. I'm not sure if my wife is going to allow that because her Mini requires the network connection from the Roamio. What a mess.


It is not a pretty site watching someone going through TiVo withdrawal.


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

Would it be worth a KS 57 attempt?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

zyzzx said:


> Would it be worth a KS 57 attempt?


In my experience KS 57 on Roamio ends in a green screen boot loop.


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

jmbach said:


> In my experience KS 57 on Roamio ends in a green screen boot loop.


Good info, thanks. I'm glad I didn't try it.



jmbach said:


> It is not a pretty site watching someone going through TiVo withdrawal.


My wife is onboard with trying to disconnect the Roamio for 4 days, if I wait until Sunday night.


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

I gave it almost 4 days to garbage collect but I still can't get the guide data loaded. I'm offloading the shows that I recorded over the past 3 weeks and then I'll reinstall the original 3TB HDD.

Is there something I can do to the original drive before trying another mfscopy (with streams) that might get me past this S303 error?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

zyzzx said:


> I gave it almost 4 days to garbage collect but I still can't get the guide data loaded. I'm offloading the shows that I recorded over the past 3 weeks and then I'll reinstall the original 3TB HDD.
> 
> Is there something I can do to the original drive before trying another mfscopy (with streams) that might get me past this S303 error?


What I would do is clone the 3 TB to another drive and see if a KS 58 completes on it. If it does then try mfscopy on that image. (I never muck around with original images that work. )

The other thing to try after you save your programs and one passes is a clear program info and to do list.

Other thing to try is a repeat guided setup.

Lastly would be a clear and delete everything.

Once one of the suggestions work, restore what was deleted. The first two cases mainly the one passes as the recordings are saved.

On TiVo website, it states to call TiVo support if unplugging it for several days does not work.


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

Thanks for the suggestions. What do you mean by "Once one of the suggestions work, restore what was deleted." How can I restore programs to a Roamio running Hydra? I thought it was offload only with no way to get the shows back to the TiVo?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

zyzzx said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. What do you mean by "Once one of the suggestions work, restore what was deleted." How can I restore programs to a Roamio running Hydra? I thought it was offload only with no way to get the shows back to the TiVo?


I have minimal experience with Hydra. You may right and there is no way to restore things. The first two keeps your recordings so all you need to do is recreate your season passes.


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

I tried the 'clear program info and to do list' option and my Roamio ended up in a boot loop. I put the original drive back in, connected to the TiVo service, and successfully retrieved and loaded the newest guide data. Oh well.


----------

